# Wet rot treatment, does the damaged spot must be removed?



## Dimeron (May 6, 2009)

Hello, due to the previously leaking roof, there is a small area in my fascia that ended up going through some wet rot. As far as I can tell the new roof has fixed the dampness issue and the area is now very dry, and will stay that way for the foreseeable future.

Now the problem is due to the location of rot it is very difficult to cut away as bunch of other stuff needs to be unscrewed/removed. The area is also pretty small, only a few inches.

Just wondering so long as I keep that area dry, would it cause any problems if the damaged wood is not removed?

Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (May 6, 2009)

Welcome Dimeron:
We are happy to have you. No, the wood will not continue to rot as long as it is protected. You may want to consider cutting out the rot and rebuilding the spot with wood putty.
Glenn


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 8, 2009)

another option would be to go to any place that sells boater's supplies and apply a penetrating epoxy to the wood.

If you're near a Lee Valley, buy one of these wood restoration kits:







Wood Restoration Kit - Lee Valley Tools

The two tall bottles have a liquid epoxy resin and liquid hardener in them.  You mix the two together and paint that solution on your rotted wood.  The liquid gets absorbed into the rotted wood, and as it cures and hardens it restores the strength of the wood.

One thing I like about this kit is that you can mix equal quantities of the thick pastes in the two short tubs to make a shape that you want to stick to something and it'll hold it's shape as it cures.  (Like making an epoxy handle for a tea pot like they show on TV.)

And, you can also mix equal parts of the liquid, and equal parts of the paste, and then mix the liquid and paste together to make a compound that behaves very similarily to joint compound that you can spread with a putty knife into depressions or gouges in wood prior to priming and painting.

It's a very versatile kit.

PS:  It's stupid providing only one of those tiny measuring cups with that kit.  You can buy 100 of them for $3 at any medical supply store.  Just ask for "prescription cups".


----------



## handyguys (May 11, 2009)

if its a painted surface you could also use bondo. carve out anything punky, use a hardener on remaining fibers and then fill with bonds, sand and paint. See
Episode #11 - A Step Up


----------

